# My New Irons



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I just bought these on Ebay. Wilson Staff PI5 Irons 3-PW Dynamic Gold R300 - eBay (item 280213108597 end time Apr-01-08 05:00:20 PDT)
I've herd good things about them and they have to be more forgiving than my Ram's, plus the price was right 120.00 shipped. 
Heres the Wilson Staff Description.

Wilson Pi5 Performance Irons Features:
The unique back weighting of the Pi5 design goes from an undercut cavity in the long irons to a standard cavity back in the short irons. This design progressively moves the CG location giving players an arsenal of advantages-from a higher flight with more forgiveness to a lower, more controlled ball flight for maximum shot making capabilities- all with the soft feel of 431 stainless construction.

Sweet Spot
With a low density carbon weave support, the Pi5 features a thin, high COR face to provide a generous sweet spot in a conventional head size.

Perimeter Weighting
Each iron in the Pi5 series is designed to move a precise amount of mass to the club's periphery, creating maximum forgiveness during off-center hits.

Thin Top Lines
The compact head design features thinner top-lines and progressive sole widths from the short to long irons, offering a more traditional iron appearance.

True Temper Dynamic Gold Shaft
Tour proven and meticulously weight sorted True Temper Dynamic Gold shafts in a .355 taper tip help maximize control and accuracy


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats sounds like a nice pick up there. Top job let us know how they go on the course


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah for sure if the dumb snow ever clears. It was mostly gone and then it snow a good 2-3" yesterday.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Mother nature is a wonderful thing isn't she


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah no kidding I'll try and get some pics up too.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

looking forward to seeing them


----------

